# A look around my Frog House/room(lots of pics)



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been working for a while on building my froggy empire, while my husband looks on with horror I think. I've got a room for my main frog raising and then tanks scattered around the house, beucase you can always find just that one more awesome deal on craigslist on a tank 
So here they are

My Frog room/office
I have 3 racks set up in here right now.
One with vivariums

One with my holding tanks/springtails, supplies & plants

And one with my tadpoles, fruit flies, supplies, and crickets


My orange 'Panguana' lamasi F2 20H vert


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice! That bowfront is going to be awesome once the background fills in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome !

One thing you can add if the look of the leca bugs you, is black contact paper on the outside of the viv. You just cut to size and stick on. It gives the viv a much more finished or professional look. Plus your eye gets drawn to inside the viv, instead of all the leca balls . . . 

Feel free to keep the pics comming !


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

THat didn't post right..I was still working on it

OK My frog rack in my frog room









The holding area








The tad & food rack









My 20H vert for Almirante

































20H vert for my Orange Panguan Lamassi
































My Imitator exo

















For my Mantella Baroni









for my Golden mantellas








My lone pissy male veiled chameleon. Anyone intersted in him? 










In the bedroom
46 G bow (for $40 on craigslist)

















THe dining room 
20G H. Azureiventris















Their first tad that just morphed










55G for New Rivers

















The Living room
My 40G Breeder for my mints

















29G for my leucs

















I have been in the hobby since last October, so you can see how addictive it is. Luckily I'm out of tanks..but I have a wishlist still. I personally like to see the leca layer, so that I can see the water level easier, doesn't bother me much, but I know that it irks a lot of people


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

For those that have kept pumillio do you think I have enough broms in my almirante tank? I don't have them in there yet, but want to let the springtails get a chance to get estabilished, so now would be the time to add more stuff if I need to. Thanks!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I would add a few more. Completley cover the back in them. you would think the more you have the more they will hide, but its opposite. they feel more secure and are more bold in heavy planted tanks . . . plus more spots to choose to lay . . . Just my opinion though


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed, add a couple up top and maybe another on the wood!

Your Leuc tank is my fav.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice vivs and frogs, I like the leuc and azureiventris setups.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Here I thought I had a ton of broms in there. Time to Start adding in the ugly ones I guess


----------

